# Used Stihl 025



## wenger7446 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking at Stihl 025

Is $200.00 with a case and an extra chain. Is that a good price? Not too sure of the year made but it looks in good shape from the pictures.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Jan 23, 2014)

Depends on condition - do you have pictures?  I personally would not buy a used saw without testing the compression or pulling the muffler to have a look @ the pistion. Keep in mind the 025 is an older model of Stihl's howeowner specific saw line - most of us here recommend buy a pro model when buying used.  Is $200 your budget?  Also, what is your intended use?  If only for a few cords of firewood per year then if the condition is good it should work just fine.  I also would not put anything more than a 16" bar on it.


----------



## wenger7446 (Jan 23, 2014)

This would be a backup saw to my 261


----------



## Jags (Jan 23, 2014)

I wouldn't consider it any great "bargain" and that is if it was in mint condition.
Lots of examples:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MS-25...300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bec79f3c
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stihl-MS-25...974850282?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item51b7bb34ea
http://www.ebay.com/itm/STIHL-MODEL...061117806?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item43c498336e


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 23, 2014)

An 025 would be a huge disappointment coming from a 261.  If you aren't in a hurry I'd pass and find a better deal.  I found a near perfect 026 this past summer on CL, guy was asking $150.  I offered $100 and he took it.  It was his late fathers, I don't think he knew what he had.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 23, 2014)

Yep - $200 not a good deal. I picked up a nice 025 in December for $95 and the most I've paid for one is $160 and it was in nearly new condition. If you cut a lot, might be worth waiting and saving and stepping up to a 60cc class saw to work with your 261 - perhaps a 362 or Husq 555/562 (also some great used 60cc saw options out there) that would be a nice combination. I think you'd end up using both of those saws a lot, while not grabbing the 025 too much with a 261 sitting next to it. Cheers!


----------



## wenger7446 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys! I can aways count on you. I will hold off.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 23, 2014)

Or throw out a lower price . Cheers!


----------



## wenger7446 (Jan 23, 2014)

I gave her a price of 150 for the  saw, case, and two extra chains. The end purchase is pending inspection from my trusted local saw shop. I don't feel is a great deal but the saw seems in great shape and the extras are nice. This lady (she bought the saw for herself and realized it's too much to handle) works with my wife. I will post post pictures if the sale is finalized.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 25, 2014)

If that doesn't pan out my buddy sent me a pic of a 180C for sale at Cash Converters for $99 but that was a month ago. Pic doesn't look too bad


----------



## wenger7446 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds good. There was a very lightly used (guy said it was only used once and it looked it) MS250 on CL for $225.00 but I was too late to email. 

I am looking at 025 tomorrow in the AM.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 25, 2014)

$150 is not a terrible price if it's in good condition, especially if you get two nearly new chains with the deal - that obviously adds value. Hopefully your shop doesn't charge too much for the inspection - you could do a good inspection yourself. Muffler removes easily from that saw to see piston and quick compression test, and running the saw for a while will tell you if the engine in good condition. Clutch/sprocket check for wear would be good just to see if you need to replace anything - might get you a little more off the price, etc., etc. Hope it works out for you - they are nice light saws and I'm sure you'll have fun using it. Cheers!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 25, 2014)

Does not sound like it has many hours on it. Could be a deal at 150.00


----------



## ailanthus (Jan 26, 2014)

I've never used a pro saw, but my 025 has been more than adequate for me without a big cash investment.  I cut about 10 cord over an ~18 month period to get onto the 3 year ahead plan, so I have used it a fair amount.  I got mine (lightly used) from a local shop for I think $160 and it included both 18" & 16" bars & chains, so sounds like you would be getting a decent deal for $150.


----------



## wenger7446 (Jan 28, 2014)

Update: this was a bust. The lady did not have any of the accessories. The search for a backup sais still on.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn - well, better to save your cash for the right saw than lose your cash for the wrong saw - they are out there - you'll find the one! Cheers!


----------

